

Use the Microsoft Live API to locate the physical coordinates of a MAC address. - detokaal
http://elie.im/demo/geoLive.php

======
molecule
Or not. "Results: MAC address not found in the Live database"

~~~
rjbond3rd
It wants the MAC of a public wifi access point (rather than one's own MAC).

------
coin
It can't handle MAC address in lowercase. Lame..

~~~
pacaro
Indeed, and requires : seperators when - is common too.

Hint, on a Windows machine "arp -a" will print the MAC addresses of the
machines on the local subnet.

